# Stick To What You Train



## Si-Je (Dec 30, 2006)

Here's a couple of videos of folks that used what they learned in class on the street. I hold to my theory : train what your taught, use what you train, and stop worrying what other people train or what techniques they "might" do to you. And you will prevail in a conflict. If you fight like your opponent, you will lose, because this is not how you have trained to fight.
Stick to your guns, stay in your style, excecute techique as you've been trained and you'll be the survivor.

Kung fu in a street fight....
http://comegetyousome.com/viewvid.php?id=244

wing tsun in pit fight?
http://comegetyousome.com/viewvid.php?id=428

Pimp owned by karate instructor!
http://comegetyousome.com/viewvid.php?id=576

Angry, trained woman!
http://comegetyousome.com/viewvid.php?id=598

This one I just like! Poor guy didn't have a chance!
http://comegetyousome.com/viewvid.php?id=385

Here's a couple of reasons I train Wing Chun. Close quarters can happen quick, and if you don't know what to do you will hurt. And defense against multiple attackers is a skill that MUST be taught, drilled and honed. On the street I've rarely seen people use much technique when attacking another in anger, hatred or fun. Too much emphasis in training what other arts teach when that's not even going to be what you come across in a street fight. You might as well train how street thugs will swing at you in class. Wild punching, hair pulling, hidden knives in the hand, and grappling attempts in the heat of battle. That would be practical cross-training.

THE UNSEEN KNIFE KILLS
http://comegetyousome.com/viewvid.php?id=287

GIRLS AT SCHOOL CLOSE QUARTERS BEATDOWN
http://comegetyousome.com/viewvid.php?id=1436
KIDS IN A PHONE BOOTH BEATDOWN
http://comegetyousome.com/viewvid.php?id=391

multiple attackers at a bus stop crush a 16 yr. old boy
http://comegetyousome.com/viewvid.php?id=462

Now this is aweful, but a good example why I don't like the idea of going to the ground on purpose. Or as my tactic in a fight. Just too risky on many levels! and this is just a tournament! (p.s.- I think I would just DIE if I ever did this to someone!)
http://comegetyousome.com/viewvid.php?id=134

Just my two cents.


----------



## EternalSpringtime (Dec 30, 2006)

Si-Je said:


> Here's a couple of videos of folks that used what they learned in class on the street. I hold to my theory : train what your taught, use what you train, and stop worrying what other people train or what techniques they "might" do to you. And you will prevail in a conflict. If you fight like your opponent, you will lose, because this is not how you have trained to fight.
> Stick to your guns, stay in your style, excecute techique as you've been trained and you'll be the survivor.
> 
> Kung fu in a street fight....
> ...


 
I liked the Wing Chun one. Although he didn't seem to have a good structure stance, but he survived and that is great.

Thanks for the clip.


----------



## cucdat (Jan 11, 2007)

Si-Je said:


> Here's a couple of videos of folks that used what they learned in class on the street. I hold to my theory : train what your taught, use what you train, and stop worrying what other people train or what techniques they "might" do to you. And you will prevail in a conflict. If you fight like your opponent, you will lose, because this is not how you have trained to fight.
> Stick to your guns, stay in your style, excecute techique as you've been trained and you'll be the survivor.
> 
> Kung fu in a street fight....
> ...


 
Thank you for giving helpful clips !


----------



## Si-Je (Jan 12, 2007)

EternalSpringtime said:


> I liked the Wing Chun one. Although he didn't seem to have a good structure stance, but he survived and that is great.   Thanks for the clip.


 

I think the fighter in the wing chun clip is Emins student.  He looks very much like him.  The German fellow in his videos.  But, I'm really not sure.
The video isn't the best quality.  But it does get the point across!


----------



## EternalSpringtime (Jan 12, 2007)

Si-Je said:


> I think the fighter in the wing chun clip is Emins student. He looks very much like him. The German fellow in his videos. But, I'm really not sure.
> The video isn't the best quality. But it does get the point across!


 
Which German guy?. Do you mean the one who does Chi Sao with Emin with the pink background. I mean when Emin was still in the EWTO.


----------



## Si-Je (Jan 13, 2007)

I'll have to watch the anti-grappling tape again.  He doesn't speak english.  But, again, I'm really not sure that is him.  My teacher really thinks it is.  But the video is pretty rough.  Looks like his style (Emin's) and he moves like Yanis (I think that's his name, don't know if I spelled it right).

It's still a perfect example of not worrying about training and studying what you think an attacker may know or throw at you.  He sticks to his training and devastates the guy.
Everyone is too focused on what other people are learning and spreading themselves thin learning a little bit of every art these days.  This doesn't allow them to reap the full benifets of dedicated and focused training and study.  
Thus, making them a distracted and weaker fighter.  Weaker in the sence that they're stratagy and response in a confilct is muddled and confused.  When you master the muscle memory of a type of response to attack through repetition and training then you react without thought.  When your "serving many masters" so to speak by learning 3-4 different arts at the same time, what is your muscle memory response to be?  Who knows.
Your reactions tend to become mechanical, thought out, planed, and forced, rather than a natural flowing movement in response to a situation.


----------



## bcbernam777 (Jan 14, 2007)

I have more than ample respect for anyone who trains hard, and who uses their brain when doing so


----------

